# New Kid in Town



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Greetings fellow haunters. My monacre is "Monstermaker", but my real name is Mike (Yes, I know....not another one. )
I currently live in Pleasant Prairie, Wisconsin and am involved with a professional haunt. Prior to that, I served in the military for 21 years. While in the military , I had the opportunity to be stationed in locations in the continental U.S and abroad. With Halloween being my favorite time of year, yard displays were always a must-have. I took great delight in creating a piece of "home" for my fellow servicemembers and their families. When the opportunity presented itself, I would get with other like-minded servicemembers and we would create (from scratch) haunted attractions for our families to enjoy.

I have seen some of your work, and I find it to be amazing. I think back to my days in the military, and think "What if I were stationed with some of these folks...what kind of haunt could we have created then...?"

I look forward to being a member of the Hauntforum "Family" as it were.

Regards - 

Mike


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Mike 
good to see another WI haunter...
Which haunt are you working with?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Mike. It's nice to have you here. The folks on here are among the most talented you will find anywhere, and very helpful.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi Mike - welcome to the family.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Mike - it sounds like you have quite a bit of previous experience.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Mike. Welcome aboard. This place an be quite addictive. Enjoy.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Welcome! You came to the right place!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Gald to see another haunter


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Mike!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Welcome Mike !!*


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Mike, We are lucky to have you as a new member. Thanks for joining! Have fun!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

HELL O & WELCOME


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party Mike!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome home


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

For Lilly and others who may be interested, I work at the "Dungeon of Doom" Haunted House. It's located at the Lake County Fairgrounds in Grays Lake, Illinois. They've been terrorizing innocent victims for over 12 years. I've been with them for 4 years now. If anyone local is interested in coming out to "play" when we're in operation, let me know. The more, the scarier I always say.
P.S. If you'd like to see some pictures, the website is www.dungeonofdoom.com


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------

